# Plow on 1996 Land Rover Discovery



## JeepTJ00

This was a plow set-up off a Jeep TJ (hence my screen name, I got a different Truck) So i just kinda made it work with the bumper i built.




























And without the plow frame, Out 4 wheeling in Maine










Bob


----------



## affekonig

Nice. Can you get more pics of the mount? I'm not really interested in one of these, but it's cool to see.


----------



## disco plow

*disco*

Hi 
I was wondering if you still had the disco and what size rovertyme lift you had.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## xoo00oox

Look here for another Discovery plow set-up.....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=111680&highlight=land+rover


----------

